# Will I be marked as unhirable if I have to quit my job after working for about a month.



## Niege (Aug 16, 2021)

I started working at target in early August, but I'm not sure will I be able to continue working at the target store since I'm in my high school junior year and I'm going to be bombarded with school-related things. I'd love to work at target next summer but I'm not sure does quitting my job in September affect the odds of me getting hired again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2021)

You did tell spot that you are going to school when hired? You maybe allowed to use the go on demand option.


----------

